# Smiths 8 Day Wall Clock



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a lovely little Smiths 8 Day bakelite wall clock (1930's??) in my studio, but of all things it runs fast!!

I have moved the regulator all the way to slow, but no joy!

Is it a big job to get fixed? This maybe a foolish question but would a squirt of oil/wd40/something I've never heard of help?

there are two grub screws on the rear of the mechanism which hold nothing in place, and I was wondering if that was their purpose... Otherwise I can't access the mechanism without taking the hands off, and I don't want to do that in case I break it! (they are the silver ones you can see in the photo of the rear)


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, I think you will find that the 2 silver screws you mention and I can see hold on the back plate, once removed you should be able to see the movement, it may well be dry from age, only use clock oil to lubricate it and on the tip of a pin or better still a tooth pick, if you have an air duster handy use that first to blow any dust etc out, BUT hold the balence wheel still while you blow it, little oil is better than too much and let it work it's way in, and watch the timing, if that does not work then it will need a service, hope that helps you, oh yes one other thing to look for is if there is anything stuck on the hair spring that has made it stick together and make it run fast, again a tooth pick is handy if you see a bit of muck stuck, but you have to be really carefull with the hair spring.

Good luck, John


----------



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks john...

unfortunately the two screws are grub only... I have taken all screws on the clock off but to access the movement at all I would have to remove the hands....

access to the regulator is via the silver dust cover on the rear...!!


----------

